# What are all of the soft tail Gravel bikes out there?



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

So far I have found 2:

Moots YBB
BMC MTT


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine is a Giant NRS. Been thinking of putting my kawa motor on it, that thing handles like a dream in gravel decents.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

any of the Trek ISOSpeed bikes, like the Domane and the Checkpoint


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Cannondale Topstone


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Do your homework on the BMC MTT. I had an Alpenchallenge AMP commuter for a few months, and the shock on that thing was a complete nightmare. The documented service interval for the bushings was something like 20 hours of riding, and that wasn't even enough to keep it functioning properly. To make matters worse, the dealer couldn't source parts for it - and the manuals they were using had thew wrong part numbers. That bike ended up being replaced under warranty for a different bike (not the same model - as they had no inventory). This was a couple of years ago, so hopefully they've improved.

Trek Domane on the otherhad has worked well for me. I haven't had it for long, but I do find the rear compliance excellent on long rides. I have no idea what the service intervals and reliability will be with it, but so far so good.


----------

